# Advice on blade rest



## Ennis (Oct 27, 2021)

Hey guys, picked up my first target bow (Rezult 38) never owned a target bow so looking at blade rests. No budget, but eyeing the hamskea trinity is this the best option? Or is the AAE, or cbe x4 just as good? Thanks !!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Hamskea Trinity is a drop away rest.



















AAE Freakshow is a blade rest.










CBE X4 is also a blade rest.


----------



## Ennis (Oct 27, 2021)

nuts&bolts said:


> Hamskea Trinity is a drop away rest.
> 
> View attachment 7684700
> 
> ...


Ahhh, wow okay there goes my small knowledge lol. What’s your recommendation?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Ennis said:


> Ahhh, wow okay there goes my small knowledge lol. What’s your recommendation?











Amazon.com : Limbdriver Micro elite Arrow Rests : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Limbdriver Micro elite Arrow Rests : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

Hamskea can also be used as a blade rest. If you want to try as a drop a way, the option is available.


----------



## Ennis (Oct 27, 2021)

Bikeman CU said:


> Hamskea can also be used as a blade rest. If you want to try as a drop a way, the option is available.


I thought bout the epsilon and adding the blade kit, or getting the trinity.


----------



## Mike2712 (Sep 28, 2019)

Make sure you get one that allows for different blade widths. Then you can try the one that comes with it but try others too. 
I tried the very narrow ones and had to change to a wider one for my arrows/shooting style which I now love.


----------



## G. Martin (Aug 2, 2017)

Shrewd Remedy or DS Advantage would be my recommendation.


----------



## pldude (Mar 30, 2015)

Don't buy a cheap one...


----------



## Fernlicht (Mar 14, 2021)

Hey, I would recommend a Beiter rest. It has a micro adjustability and is the most repeatable rest on the market in my opinion. you can adjust one tenth of a Millimeter. So switching between setups, arrows, etc is a matter of seconds.


----------



## Ray.L (Apr 29, 2021)

I second the Beiter. Great rest.


----------



## Nova_Archer (Dec 22, 2019)

I was at a tournament last year and had a spot hogg premiere - I pulled back and didn't notice the arrow fell off the blade, shot into the frame of the target. 

I'll never use a blade again....


----------



## Aleatorian (Nov 13, 2017)

Nova_Archer said:


> I was at a tournament last year and had a spot hogg premiere - I pulled back and didn't notice the arrow fell off the blade, shot into the frame of the target.
> 
> I'll never use a blade again....


Sounds like user error, rather than equipment failure......


----------



## Nova_Archer (Dec 22, 2019)

Aleatorian said:


> Sounds like user error, rather than equipment failure......


Absolutely - but no need to add one more item to pay attention to


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Probably stick with a whisker bisque rest then. You won't find a better rest than the DS Advantage, has adjustments of .002" per click.


----------



## OldManGlenn (3 mo ago)

And I thought the QAD was a good rest. I’ve much to learn.


----------



## von Hessle (3 mo ago)

I just ordered the CBE X4 because of the option of adjusting the "Z" axis, would like more than 3 positions though. I want to match the rest to the node of the arrow and then torque tune with the sight arm. Will be back with thoughts when i've tried it out


----------



## Crowely (Dec 20, 2020)

I like the Spot Hogg edge. The micro adjustability and ease of use is outstanding. Built like a tank. It also has a model that you can swap the mechanism so if you shoot two different arrows, you change the body. This is a true blade rest, no drop away. 









The Edge







spot-hogg.com













Swap Infiniti







spot-hogg.com


----------



## SScarbrough (May 29, 2017)

Ennis said:


> Hey guys, picked up my first target bow (Rezult 38) never owned a target bow so looking at blade rests. No budget, but eyeing the hamskea trinity is this the best option? Or is the AAE, or cbe x4 just as good? Thanks !!


CBE x4 shoots good and is East to adjust.


----------



## RTW (9 mo ago)

SScarbrough said:


> CBE x4 shoots good and is East to adjust.


Bought the CBE X4 for around $120 a few weeks ago from Sportsman's Warehouse. It seems like a great rest. Well made and I like the dovetail mechanism. Wide blade works great for line cutters.


----------



## dg03041 (2 mo ago)

I use a spot hogg edge rest and have had no issues. Blades can be a bit tricky to draw on though until you are more comfortable which is the only problem I have had.


----------

